# Looking For 90 Gallon Tank Pictures



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'll be setting one up within the next month and want to get some ideas on how to set mine up.

I kinda know how i want it but maybe a little inspiration from others will boost my thinking 

And hey, you can look at this as a chance to show off your tanks


----------



## 1fishkeeper (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is my Tang tank its not much but it works. Its a 120gal 48X24X24 same as a 90 but its just deeper thats all.


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey that looks pretty nice! I like the whole curve around and down with open space in the middle.
I'm thinking of doing two high rock mountains on the sides, leaving the middle open with maybe some rock piles. I also want to put some vals in to add greenery and fill out the top half of the aquarium.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

90g red & black lava rock...









Are you doing Mbuna or peacock's?

.


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'll give you my future fish list:

4 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi 1m/3f
5 Psuedotropheus sp. acei (Msuli) 1-2m/3-4f
6 Iodotropheus sprengerae 2m/4f
6 Psuedotropheus saulosi 2m/4f
6 Cynotilapia afra (Cobue) 2m/4f

So basically it's a mild-mannered mbuna tank with some open swimmers.
Hopefully it turns out to be a peaceful, prolific tank 

How do your cynos, rusties, and acei get along?
BTW your tank looks great!


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

This is my tanganyikan 80 gallon. A 90 is just 2 inches taller.


----------

